# Angelverbot nach Jahrzehnten gekippt



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> In einer aktuellen Vereinbarung zur Befischung der Fließgewässer in einem Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) in Niedersachsen wird die fischereiliche Nutzung ausdrücklich als *Betreuungsmaßnahme, die dem Schutz, der Pflege und der Entwicklung des Naturschutzgesetzes dient*, gewürdigt!



Kann mir jemand den obigen Satz erklären? Ich denke Ihr könnt das sicherlich, wenn das hier veröffentlicht wird.

Von welchem Gebiet ist die Rede?
Was beinhaltet die Vereinbarung?

Bedeutet "Grundsätzlich" in der PM das ansonsten Angelverbote in Natura2000 Gebieten für den DAFV in Ordnung sind? Meiner Meinung nach stört Angeln in Natur2000 Gebieten überhaupt nicht den Erhaltungszustand und nicht "grundsätzlich"! Zumindest ist mir kein gegenteiliger Nachweis bekannt....


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2019)

Was für ein inhaltsleerer Text...

- Um welches Naturschutzgebiet, welche Gewässer handelt es sich?
- Wer hatte wann genau das Angelverbot erlassen, das jetzt abgeschafft wurde?
- Welche Beteiligten haben diese “Vereinbarung” getroffen?
- Welchen rechtlichen Charakter hat diese Vereinbarung, wo ist diese komplett nachlesbar?
- In welcher Art und in welchem Umfang können Angler 
an welchen Gewässern genau 
wieder zu welchen Bedingungen angeln?
- Wieso muss man das NaturschutzGESETZ pflegen und entwickeln? 
_(Alte Version der PM, die z.B. immer noch bei Weser-Ems steht)_

Und man lasse sich den Satz mal genau auf der Zunge zergehen:
_" Angeln steht den Schutzzielen von Naturschutzgebieten NICHT GRUNDSÄTZLICH entgegen."_
So einen Mist kann auch nur der DAFV raus hauen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den obigen Satz erklären? Ich denke Ihr könnt das sicherlich, wenn das hier veröffentlicht wird.



Nein, eigentlich falsch gedacht! 
Die Pressemeldung wurde hier nur aus Infozwecken neutral veröffentlicht. Ohne Wertung oder redaktionelle Nachbearbeitung (was nicht heißen muss, dass dies nicht noch folgt!)
Wir wissen nicht, um welches Gebiet es sich handelt oder was die Vereinbarungen beinhalten.
Olaf Lindner liest hier ggf. mit. Vielleicht kann er sich dazu äußern?
Falls nicht und es besteht weiterhin der Bedarf nach weiterführenden Infos, schreibe ich Herrn Lindner einfach an und frage nach...


----------



## smithie (15. Januar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und man lasse sich den Satz mal genau auf der Zunge zergehen:
> _" Angeln steht den Schutzzielen von Naturschutzgebieten NICHT GRUNDSÄTZLICH entgegen."_
> So einen Mist kann auch nur der DAFV raus hauen!


Jetzt sei doch nicht so, die haben doch lediglich die Reihenfolge der beiden Worte "nicht" und "grundsätzlich" vertauscht...
Das kommt schonmal vor...

Da tauchen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen auf, wäre toll, wenn ihr (Christian) die sammelt und weiterleitet.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Ein über Jahrzehnte in dem vorhandenen Naturschutzgebiet bestehendes Verbot, wurde im Rahmen der FFH-Gebietssicherung ausdrücklich wieder erlaubt



super, sowas lese ich gern.

Wäre natürlich interessant zu erfahren, wem diese Verbotsaufhebung zu verdanken ist.

War das nun dem jahrzehntelangen, ausdauernden und heldenhaften Kampf des Verbandes zu verdanken? Oder ist in der zuständigen Behörde  mal jemand ohne grüne Scheuklappen in eine verantwortliche Position aufgerückt? 



> Betreuungsmaßnahme, die dem Schutz, der Pflege und der Entwicklung des Naturschutz*gesetzes* dient



Dass die fischereiliche Nutzung nun auch noch in das Gesetzgebungsverfahren mit einbezogen werden soll, halte ich aber für unglaubwürdig.
Könnte ggf. sein, dass da Verfasser und Lektor etwas schludrig gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Januar 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Angeln steht den Schutzzielen von Naturschutzgebieten nicht grundsätzlich entgegen. Foto: DAFV, Olaf Lindner_



Ist das Realsatire? Eigentlich steht das Angeln nicht grundsätzlich dem Schutzgedanken entgegen, aber irgendwie vielleicht doch? Ist das nicht Wasser auf die Mühlen all jener, die Angler aus solchen Schutzzonen raus haben wollen? Besonders Würzig im Bezug auf Natura 2000. Ich bin fassungslos.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier gezielt unsere Aktivitäten boykottiert werden...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Januar 2019)

Ich kann das nichtmal einordnen, ich habe eben auf Netzwerkangeln dazu einen Beitrag gelesen, wo der Kern der Sache zusätzlich noch beschrieben wird. Ich darf also grundsätzlich nur ein bisschen weniger in Natura 2000 Gebieten Angeln, aber irgendwie doch noch irgendwie durch Gnade der Feudalherren? Angeln steht dem Schutzgedanken ja nicht grundsätzlich entgegen, könnte aber es aber dennoch?

Ich meine mal, ein Blick auf die Karte zu Naturschutzgebieten könnte ja Helfen. Wo soll das alles noch hinführen?


----------



## deleo (15. Januar 2019)

Naturschutzgebiete sind gut und wichtig, durch das allgemeine betretungsverbot fühlen sich in dem Gebiet Wilderer allerdings völlig frei und machen was sie wollen .
Bei uns gibt es auch einiges an Renaturierung, keiner aus unserem Verein betritt den Bereich, auch wenn einiges an Besatzfisch darein abwandert.
Unsere Vereinsmitglieder habe Angst aus dem Verein geworden zu werden, wenn sie in dem Schutzgebiet gesehen werden.
Daher ist in dem gebiet niemand mit Ahnung was dort erlaubt ist und die Schwarzangler campen im Dickicht und zerstören durch ihre Unwissenheit die Natur und nehmen mit was sie fangen, oftmals.sogar ohne zu wissen was sie dort haben.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten solche Gebiete beangelt werden dürfen, Sperren würde ich das Gebiet für jeden zu Brutzeiten der ansässigen Vögel, das muss natürlich individuell entschieden werden. Dadurch hätten alle gewonnen und die Vogel und Natur Schützer zusätzliche Unterstützung, in der für das Federvieh wichtigsten zeit, die eine zusätzlichen Ansporn hat das schon Gebiet vor Eindringlingen zu schützen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2019)

deleo schrieb:


> Naturschutzgebiete sind gut und wichtig, durch das allgemeine betretungsverbot fühlen sich in dem Gebiet Wilderer allerdings völlig frei und machen was sie wollen .
> Bei uns gibt es auch einiges an Renaturierung, keiner aus unserem Verein betritt den Bereich, auch wenn einiges an Besatzfisch darein abwandert.
> Unsere Vereinsmitglieder habe Angst aus dem Verein geworden zu werden, wenn sie in dem Schutzgebiet gesehen werden.



Also ist Deine Argumentation, dass Angler nur bleiben dürfen, weil sie aufpassen und nicht, weil es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass sie den Erhaltungszustand gefährden? Sehr komische Logik... Ich würde eher argumentieren, dass Angler in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht stören. Alles andere ist Humbug. Dürfen wir nur bleiben, weil wir aufpassen, funktioniert das bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, das ein Ranger diese Aufgabe übernimmt oder ein Zaun gebaut wird...Und dann suchen wir eine neue Begründung? Sehr dünnes Eis...



deleo schrieb:


> Sperren würde ich das Gebiet für jeden zu Brutzeiten der ansässigen Vögel, das muss natürlich individuell entschieden werden. Dadurch hätten alle gewonnen und die Vogel und Natur Schützer zusätzliche Unterstützung, in der für das Federvieh wichtigsten zeit, die eine zusätzlichen Ansporn hat das schon Gebiet vor Eindringlingen zu schützen.


 Und mit welcher Begründung? Ein Beispiel: Wir Angeln in einem Gebiet seit 50 Jahren, die Vögel vermehren sich rasant. Nach 50 Jahren kommen die Ideologen und Vogelkundler und schreiben auf ein Schild "Vogelschutzgebiet, Angeln verboten". Das findest Du in Ordnung und fair? Die Vögel haben sich dort trotz der Angler angesiedelt, aber jetzt sind wir der Störfaktor? Oder wir Angler haben teilweise sogar dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Vögle dort angesiedelt haben und zum Dank fliegen wir raus? NEIN! Ohne einen haltbaren wissenschaftlichen Nachweis dürfen Menschen nicht aus der Natur ausgesperrt werden. Das müssen wir den Ideologen endlich mal klar machen. Nicht mit "grundsätzlich", sondern mit einem FETTEN NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Aber wenn Angelverbände und Angler Verständnis für diesen idelogischen Wahnsinn äußern, kann ich das Buch eigentlich zu machen. Unglaublich!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Januar 2019)

deleo schrieb:


> Naturschutzgebiete sind gut und wichtig, durch das allgemeine betretungsverbot fühlen sich in dem Gebiet Wilderer allerdings völlig frei und machen was sie wollen .
> Bei uns gibt es auch einiges an Renaturierung, keiner aus unserem Verein betritt den Bereich, auch wenn einiges an Besatzfisch darein abwandert.
> Unsere Vereinsmitglieder habe Angst aus dem Verein geworden zu werden, wenn sie in dem Schutzgebiet gesehen werden.
> Daher ist in dem gebiet niemand mit Ahnung was dort erlaubt ist und die Schwarzangler campen im Dickicht und zerstören durch ihre Unwissenheit die Natur und nehmen mit was sie fangen, oftmals.sogar ohne zu wissen was sie dort haben.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten solche Gebiete beangelt werden dürfen, Sperren würde ich das Gebiet für jeden zu Brutzeiten der ansässigen Vögel, das muss natürlich individuell entschieden werden. Dadurch hätten alle gewonnen und die Vogel und Natur Schützer zusätzliche Unterstützung, in der für das Federvieh wichtigsten zeit, die eine zusätzlichen Ansporn hat das schon Gebiet vor Eindringlingen zu schützen.


Was haben denn Angler mit Wilderern zu tun? Sollen die jetzt die Aufgaben der Ordnungsbehörden übernehmen oder hinterher den Wald fegen? Wenn es Probleme mit Fischwilderern oder Wildcampern gibt, ist das eine Sache für die Polizei oder Ordnungsbehörde. Die Begründung ist doch völlig Banane. Angeln ist per se eine nachhaltige Naturnutzung und steht daher nicht im Widerspruch mit dem Gedanken des Naturschutzes. Gerade ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband sollte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## deleo (15. Januar 2019)

Bei uns brüten auch Eisvogel und andere seltene Gesellen. Das finde ich gut und möchte das das so bleibt. Für 2-3 monate ein Gebiet zu sperren ist aus meiner Sicht besser, als ganzjährig.
Ich glaube darauf gibt es aber keine pauschale Antwort ...
Wenn man uns den kleinen Finger reicht, in dem man uns bittet diese Schutzgebiete sinnvoll zu bewirtschaften, dann sollte die ursprüngliche Idee dieser Gebiete nicht vergessen werden. Nimmt nur einer gleich die ganze hand und macht aus solch einem Naturgebiet einen fopu, dann brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn keine weitern gebiete freigegeben werden. Das ist --auf den Punkt gebracht-- was ich aussagen will.

Deinem Argument das wir nicht stören stimme ich zu, aber die Brutzeit sollten wir, gerade bei gefährdeten arten auch bei den vögeln respektieren, so wie wir es auch bei den Fischen machen.


----------



## deleo (15. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was haben denn Angler mit Wilderern zu tun? Sollen die jetzt die Aufgaben der Ordnungsbehörden übernehmen oder hinterher den Wald fegen? Wenn es Probleme mit Fischwilderern oder Wildcampern gibt, ist das eine Sache für die Polizei oder Ordnungsbehörde. Die Begründung ist doch völlig Banane. Angeln ist per se eine nachhaltige Naturnutzung und steht daher nicht im Widerspruch mit dem Gedanken des Naturschutzes. Gerade ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband sollte darauf hinweisen.


Jaja, die wollen da zu 90% nichts von Wissen, weil sie eben nichts davon wissen.
Bei uns macht die fischereikontrolle noch immer der fischereiaufseher und nicht die polizei.
Weil die polizei garnicht weiß was sie kontrollieren sollte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2019)

deleo schrieb:


> Jaja, die wollen da zu 90% nichts von Wissen, weil sie eben nichts davon wissen.
> Bei uns macht die fischereikontrolle noch immer der fischereiaufseher und nicht die polizei.
> Weil die polizei garnicht weiß was sie kontrollieren sollte.



Das hat aber nichts mit einem Naturschutzgebiet zu tun, sondern ist ein allgemeines Problem an vielen Gewässern. Wir machen das doch auch nur an "unseren" Gewässern, weil wir die vor Fischwilderei schützen wollen und nicht, damit wir angeln dürfen. 

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man uns nicht ohne Begründung aussperren darf! Wir haben nämlich Rechte, nicht nur Pflichten. Das wird aber gerne mal vor lauter Naturschutzgelaber vergessen- wir Angler haben Rechte, um an unseren Gewässern Fische zu fangen!


----------



## MS aus G (15. Januar 2019)

Da hat doch jemand nur einen Dummen gesucht, der sein "totgeschütztes" Gewässer wieder in Schuss bringt!!! Und leider wohl auch gefunden!!! Viel Spaß dabei!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Januar 2019)

deleo schrieb:


> Jaja, die wollen da zu 90% nichts von Wissen, weil sie eben nichts davon wissen.
> Bei uns macht die fischereikontrolle noch immer der fischereiaufseher und nicht die polizei.
> Weil die polizei garnicht weiß was sie kontrollieren sollte.


Fischwilderei ist eine Straftat und liegt damit in der Zuständigkeit der Polizei! Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Januar 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Da hat doch jemand nur einen Dummen gesucht, der sein "totgeschütztes" Gewässer wieder in Schuss bringt!!! Und leider wohl auch gefunden!!! Viel Spaß dabei!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Mich wundert auch nichts mehr. Wenn Partygäste dauerhaft die Elbufer versauen, räume ich die Scheisse auch noch weg. Mache ich es nicht, muss ich obendrauf Geld bezahlen. Jetzt darf ich zusätzlich 1/4 Jahres die Fläche nicht beangeln (N2000), später aber wieder Reinigen. Kombiniert mit ein bisschen Gehirnwäsche ist das alles Akzeptabel.

Bald muss man Betteln, um Angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## TobBok (16. Januar 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Die Fließgewässer sind derzeit durch Aufstiegshindernisse unterbrochen, so dass sich keine stabile Gewässerbiozönose eingestellt hat. Das Gebiet unterliegt zum Teil durch Fischwilderei und andere anthropogene Beeinträchtigungen stärkeren Belastungen._“


Liest sich das nur für mich so nach: "Das Gewässer ist eh schon biologisch kaputt, daher haben wir für euch herausgeholt, dass ihr es zuminest zeitanteilig im Jahr weiter kaputt machen dürft!"? Liest sich wie ein indirekter Vorwurf an die Anglerschaft. So nach dem Motto: "Angeln ist Naturschutz, aber nur bis das Gewässer von allen anderen Belastungen befreit ist".


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Ich habe eben mit Herr Lindner telefoniert und die hier aufkommenden Fragen gestellt.

Zusammengefasst hier seine am Telefon übermittelten Antworten:

_*Frage: *_


kati48268 schrieb:


> - Wieso muss man das NaturschutzGESETZ pflegen und entwickeln?
> _(Alte Version der PM, die z.B. immer noch bei Weser-Ems steht)_


*Antwort Olaf Lindner*
Das war ein Fehler, der verbessert wurde. Es muss Naturschutzgebiet und nicht Naturschutzgesetz heißen
*
Fragen:*
_


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:



			Von welchem Gebiet ist die Rede?
Was beinhaltet die Vereinbarung?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


kati48268 schrieb:


> - Um welches Naturschutzgebiet, welche Gewässer handelt es sich?
> - Wer hatte wann genau das Angelverbot erlassen, das jetzt abgeschafft wurde?
> - Welche Beteiligten haben diese “Vereinbarung” getroffen?
> - Welchen rechtlichen Charakter hat diese Vereinbarung, wo ist diese komplett nachlesbar?
> ...


*Antwort Olaf Lindner*
Der DAFV hat keine Freigabe oder Genehmigung bekommen, das konkrete Gebiet oder Einzelhieten zu benennen. Wen dem so wäre, stände es in der PM.
Es gibt aber in den kommenden Tagen eine zweite Pressemitteilung zu diesem Sachverhalt.
Eine ähnliche Vereinbarung in einem weiteren Gebiet wird momentan erarbeitet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2019)

Das ist ein Witz, oder? Total sinnvoll, die Aufhebung eines Angelverbotes zu "feiern", aber das Gebiet nicht zu benennen und damit den Anglern weiterhin vorzuenthalten.

Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, bei so viel Leistung!

Die Gründe erschließen sich mir nicht. Ist das Gebiet also anglerisch so uninteressant, die Vereinbarung so anglerfeindlich, gibt es die Vereinbarung und das Gebiet überhaupt?

Nur mal so. Stellen wir uns folgende Schlagzeile vor "Anglerdemo schafft Angelverbot ab". Ein wenig Blabla und mehr nicht. Auf Nachfrage erklärt Anglerdemo "Wir sind nicht befugt darüber zu reden". Ich denke wir könnten unsere Initiative einstampfen und die Facebookseite löschen, oder? Den Verbänden wird diese Qualität der Arbeit verziehen bzw. gar noch gefeiert? Unglaublich!


----------



## TobBok (16. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat keine Freigabe oder Genehmigung bekommen, das konkrete Gebiet oder Einzelhieten zu benennen. Wen dem so wäre, stände es in der PM.
> Es gibt aber in den kommenden Tagen eine zweite Pressemitteilung zu diesem Sachverhalt.
> Eine ähnliche Vereinbarung in einem weiteren Gebiet wird momentan erarbeitet.



"Hey, gute Neuigkeiten, wir Angler dürfen jetzt mehr!"
Angler: "Und was?"
"Tja...das darf ich auch nicht verraten! ÄÄÄÄÄTSCH!"

Ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht lange Angler, aber das liest sich schon extrem komisch.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Ich gebe Euch ja in einigen Punkten recht. Mich interessiert auch, wo das stattfindet und wer das bewirkt hat. Denn es ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung!
Aber eine Antwort kann ich mir leider nicht aus dem Hut zaubern! Ich kann hier nur Fakten und Aussagen von den Verantwortlichen liefern!


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

> Bei uns macht die fischereikontrolle noch immer der fischereiaufseher und nicht die polizei.



Also m.E. ist für die Überwachung von Regeln/Vorschriften die Behörde zuständig, welche diese Vorschriften erlassen hat.

Wenn diese Behörde aber nicht in der Lage ist ein Angelverbot selber zu überwachen, muss sie sich ggf. halt fremde Hilfe holen.

Wenn dann jemand als Gegenleistung für seine Hilfe ein Fischereirecht fordert, halte ich das für legitim.

Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten zielen ja i.d.R. nicht auf den Schutz der Fischbestände ab, sondern es wird meist unterstellt, dass die bloße Anwesenheit von Anglern ein Störfaktor für die die Natur wäre.

Bei uns in der Gegend haben sich z.B. trotz Anglern an einem Gewässer wieder Brachvögel und Bekassinen angesiedelt. Daraufhin wurde kein Angelverbot erlassen, sondern ein Betretungsverbot für mehrere Hektar Wiesen- und Uferfläche von März bis Juli. Allerdings halten sich nur die Angler des betroffenen Vereins wirklich dran, denn bei Verstößen gäbe es ne Kartensperre. Spaziergänger mit und ohne Hund, Radfahrer, Geo-Cacher etc. stört das eher weniger, weil von der Behörde quasi nicht kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird. Nur ab und zu soll mal ein selbsternannter grüner Sheriff mit dem Q7 da auftauchen und die Leute beschimpfen, aber ernst soll den auch keiner nehmen. Auf die Population der Wiesenbrüter hatte das „de facto Angelverbot“ m.W. übrigens keine signifikante Auswirkung. Die schwankt nach wie vor im statistisch erklärbaren Rahmen.

Die Behörden scheinen bei solchen Verboten eher nach Vorsichtsprinzip zu handeln. Wenn man nicht beweisen kann, dass Angeln keine negativen Auswirkungen hat, wird es halt vorsorglich verboten.

Wenigstens scheint man jetzt bei dem vom DAFV genannten Fall der Meinung zu sein, wenn trotz jahrzehntelangen Angelverbots keine positiven Effekte messbar sind, könnte man mal was anderes versuchen.

Warum da keine genaueren Angaben gemacht werden dürfen, erscheint aber sehr dubios.

Aber vielleicht gesteht man jetzt nicht nur Personen, sondern auch Gebieten ein Recht auf Datenschutz und Privatsphäre zu?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2019)

War ja auch kein Vorwurf an Dich!



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Denn es ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung!



Du hast keine Antworten, findest das aber erfreulich? Ich finde in erster Linie das Verhalten der Verbände bedenklich. Ob es dann noch später einen Grund zur Freude gibt, warten wir lieber noch ab. Ich rechne eher mit einem bösen Erwachen und einer Luftnummer!


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

> Wir haben versucht den Verantwortlichen klar zu machen, dass die organisierte Fischerei ein starker und kompetenter Partner ist, die Schutzziele zu erreichen und wir ein hohes Interesse an der Entwicklung intakter Lebensräume haben. Mit Erfolg. So konnten wir jahrzehntelang bestehende Angelverbote in dem vorliegenden Fall rückgängig machen.



Ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, aber warum hat man damit jahrzehntelang gewartet?

Hat man es vorher gar nicht probiert oder musste erst in der Behörde ein Personalwechsel stattfinden und muss diese Person jetzt in eine Art "Zeugenschutzprogramm", damit ihr keine Nachteile entstehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> "Hey, gute Neuigkeiten, wir Angler dürfen jetzt mehr!"
> Angler: "Und was?"
> "Tja...das darf ich auch nicht verraten! ÄÄÄÄÄTSCH!"
> 
> Ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht lange Angler, aber das liest sich schon extrem komisch.


Da macht der Lindner uns den Thomas de Maizière.* "Ein Teil der Antwort würde die Anglerschaft verunsichern.   *


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mal in der Schule gelernt, dass man in einem Artikel insbesondere die 7 "W-Fragen" beantworten muss, also wer, was,  wann, wo, warum, wie, wozu? Den Gefallen tut uns der Pressesprecher des DAFV aber nicht. Damit kann auch niemand den Wahrheitsgehalt der Mitteilung überprüfen. Immerhin bleibt die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV auf gleichem Niveau.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> War ja auch kein Vorwurf an Dich!
> Du hast keine Antworten, findest das aber erfreulich? Ich finde in erster Linie das Verhalten der Verbände bedenklich. Ob es dann noch später einen Grund zur Freude gibt, warten wir lieber noch ab. Ich rechne eher mit einem bösen Erwachen und einer Luftnummer!



Das es keine konkreten Antworten gibt, finde ich nicht erfreulich! Aber die Entwicklung, dass ein Angelverbot in einem Naturschutzgebiet gekippt wurde schon! 
Vorsicht Lars! Du drehst mir hier die Wörter im Munde um. Und das ganz bewusst und provozierend. Keine gute Manier! So diskutiert man nicht!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das es keine konkreten Antworten gibt, finde ich nicht erfreulich! Aber die Entwicklung, dass ein Angelverbot in einem Naturschutzgebiet gekippt wurde schon!
> Vorsicht Lars! Du drehst mir hier die Wörter im Munde um. Und das ganz bewusst und provozierend. Keine gute Manier! So diskutiert man nicht!


Eine Bewertung des Ganzen kann man erst vornehmen, wenn klar ist, um welches Gewässer es sich handelt und aus welchen Gründen das Angelverbot beendet wurde. Würde es sich z.B. um einen 30 cm breiten Graben handeln, der nur zeitweise unter Wasser steht, dafür aber PFT-belastet ist, wäre es wohl kein Erfolg. Da wir aber eigentlich nur wissen, dass wir nichts wissen, bleibe ich mit Beurteilungen zurückhaltend und kann nur kritisieren, dass entsprechende Daten nicht veröffentlicht wurden. Vielleicht will der DAFV auch nur davon ablenken, dass er dieses Jahr nicht auf der Grünen Woche vertreten ist. Das war zwar in der Vergangenheit schon immer sinnlos, aber immerhin hat die Präsine immer sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt.


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

> _Die Fließgewässer sind derzeit durch Aufstiegshindernisse unterbrochen, so dass sich keine stabile Gewässerbiozönose eingestellt hat. Das Gebiet unterliegt zum Teil durch Fischwilderei und andere anthropogene Beeinträchtigungen stärkeren Belastungen. Der Abschluss der Vereinbarung soll sowohl der Entwicklung ausgeglichener Fischpopulationen als auch einer Überwachung des Gebietes dienen._“



Liest sich schon so, dass nach Jahrzehnten irgendjemand gemerkt hat, dass man vor lauter Naturschutz vergessen hat, dort auch Fischhege und Gewässerpflege  zu betreiben. Sowas haben die meisten Schützer ja nicht auf dem Schirm.

Aber ohne weitere Informationen bleiben das nur Mutmaßungen.


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2019)

NDS Buschfunk aber ohne gewähr.....= Feuerlöschkrötenbiotopteich


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Und selbst wenn dem so ist, bleibt es eine positive Entwicklung und eröffnet ggf. Möglichkeiten oder Argumentationsgrundlagen. Jedenfalls ordne ich es persönlich so ein...


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2019)

Bislang können wir nur raten. Ich kann's noch gar nicht einordnen. Eins stimmt aber: Die sind mit ihrer PM zu früh losgeprescht. Wahrscheinlich waren die so froh, dass sie endlich mal einen ERfolg (so es denn einer ist) melden können, dass so kleinliche "Details" wie die Frage, um welche NSG es sich handelt, außen vor gelassen wurden ... Abwarten, was dabei rauskommt. Eins kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen: WEnn es wirklich so sein sollte, dass ein bestehendes Verbot gekippt wurde, ist das ein Erfolg. Egal, um welchen Tümpel es sich handelt und ob er anglerisch interessant ist oder nicht. Denn die Naturschutzbehörden geben in der Regel keinen Jota Boden frei, weil sie Angst haben, Präzedenzfälle zu schaffen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2019)

Ja ,es wäre ein Präzedenzfall.
Nur bezweifel ich sehr stark, dass unsere Verbände da auch nur einen Tropfen Saft rausziehen können.
Dazu sind sie einfach nicht in der Lage, oder gar nicht willens


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

> Denn die Naturschutzbehörden geben in der Regel keinen Jota Boden frei, weil sie Angst haben, Präzedenzfälle zu schaffen



Das könnte ja eben die Ursacher der Geheminskrämerei sein. Dass die betroffenen Behördenmitarbeiter ihre Namen deshalb nicht in der Öffentlichkeit sehen wollen.
Wer weiß wer dann sonst seine Messer wetzt???

Bleibt aber eben Spekulation.

Positive PR geht anders.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das es keine konkreten Antworten gibt, finde ich nicht erfreulich! Aber die Entwicklung, dass ein Angelverbot in einem Naturschutzgebiet gekippt wurde schon!
> Vorsicht Lars! Du drehst mir hier die Wörter im Munde um. Und das ganz bewusst und provozierend. Keine gute Manier! So diskutiert man nicht!



Warum gleich so böse? 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber die Entwicklung, dass ein Angelverbot in einem Naturschutzgebiet gekippt wurde schon!



Bisher wissen wir nicht, OB ein Angelverbot gekippt wurde, denn es gibt bisher lediglich eine Pressemeldung des DAFV dazu und keine Rechtsgrundlage! Also lieber Christian- begründe mir doch noch einmal, warum das erfreulich ist. Oder ist eine Pressemeldung vom DAFV für Dich bereits grundsätzlich erfreulich, auch wenn diese noch so inhaltslos ist?

Ich denke, wenn es alles so super wäre, hätte mit Sicherheit ein Naturschutzverband bereits einen Aufschrei veröffentlicht! Oder die Vereinbarung ist einfach ein fauler Kompromiss. Ein Meter Ufer darf wieder beangelt werden, dafür werden woanders 500 Kiliometer Ufer für Angler gesperrt....


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2019)

was soll diese Geheimniskrämerei?
Warum soll das als Erfolg gefeiert werden, obwohl uns alle wichtigen Infos vorenthalten werden?

*Irgendwas stinkt da bis zum Himmel, da ist etwas oberfaul*


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> NDS Buschfunk aber ohne gewähr.....= Feuerlöschkrötenbiotopteich


Andere Flüsterer sagen, es ist der Bach vor Piepers Haus. 
Das ist seine 'goldene Uhr' für geleistete Arbeit; er darf da jetzt angeln. 


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in der Schule gelernt, dass man in einem Artikel insbesondere die 7 "W-Fragen" beantworten muss, also wer, was,  wann, wo, warum, wie, wozu? ...


Exakt!
Handwerklich ist die PM stümperhaft und inhaltlich ein Glas lauwarmes Wasser.

Man könnte jetzt einfach grölen oder sich fremdschämen (2 Begriffe, die mir LV-Präsis dazu genannt haben),
aber es bleibt ja Realität:
das ist der Laden, den ich (zwangsweise) bezahle
und der meine Interessen vertreten +
Politik als Ansprechpartner sehen soll.
Wir sind mit denen einfach voll am Ar****!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2019)

@kati: Nur mal so aus Interesse, obwohl OffTopic: Wieso bezahlst Du zwangsweise? 

Und zum Topic: LV-Präsis haben sich Dir gegenüber exakt zu dieser PM so geäußert? Wenn ja, haben sie auch intern kritisiert oder mal wieder nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand gestänkert?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2019)

Georg, das war natürlich inoffiziell.

Wie so vieles, bei dem ich auch nicht verstehe, warum sie das alles immer wieder mittragen.
Wenn das öffentlich würde, was hinter vorgehaltener Hand zur Präsidentin losgelassen wird...
Aber die Vögel bleiben bei der Stange, wählen sie sogar wieder.
Man sieht: das _"System Verbandswesen"_ funktioniert wie seit Jahrzehnten.
Ok, so einige LVs haben das Handtuch geworfen, es sind grad mal nur noch die Hälfte Mitgliedsverbände & vertretene Angler, aber der Bundesverband macht ja einfach so weiter als wäre gar nichts passiert


Off Topic:
Ich habe ja nicht wirklich eine Wahl, ob ich als mittel-mittelbares Mitglied im DAFV organisiert bin oder nicht.

Ich kämpfe seit Jahren dafür, dass unser LV austritt,
aber es ist leider einer der _"Fahnentreu bis zum VDSF-Endsieg"-LVs_ (Westfalen und Lippe).
Mein Verein kann quasi nicht aus dem LV austreten, weil dieser den Monopol-Zugang zum NRW-Kanalnetz hier vor der Haustür hat und sehr viele Vereins-Mitglieder aus dem Verein austreten würden, wenn sie diesen Zugang verlieren.
(_"Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht"_; dieser ur-alte Spruch gilt natürlich noch immer)
Und ich will nicht aus meinem Verein raus.
Es gibt auch kaum einen Verein hier in der Gegend, der nicht in diesem LV ist, halt wegen der Verbandsgewässer.
Wie viele Köpfe würde der DAFV wohl vertreten, wenn der einzelne Angler entscheiden könnte...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum gleich so böse?





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also lieber Christian- begründe mir doch noch einmal, warum das erfreulich ist. Oder ist eine Pressemeldung vom DAFV für Dich bereits grundsätzlich erfreulich, auch wenn diese noch so inhaltslos ist?



Und genau wegen so einer Sch***** bin ich soooo böse zu Dir, lieber Lars. Weil Du mir Sachen einfach so in den Mund legst. Dir etwas zu begründen macht mit so einer Herangehensweise oder Einstellung gar keinen Sinn! Du redest Dir das doch eh alles schon von alleine schön oder passend für Dich!
Siehe Deine Aussage: 





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oder ist eine Pressemeldung vom DAFV für Dich bereits grundsätzlich erfreulich


Das ist echt eine haltlose und dumme Unterstellung. Aber naja, glaub einfach dran. Dann ist es vielleicht verkraftbarer...


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> „_Die Fischerei i*n dem nachfolgend beschriebenen Umfang *stellt zusätzlich eine abgestimmte Betreuungsmaßnahme gern. § 36 NAGBNatSchG dar, die dem Schutz, der Pflege und der Entwicklung des NSG dient._



Wäre wirklich interessant zu erfahren, in welchem Umfang dort tatsächlich Fischerei und von wem betrieben werden darf. Ob das ganz bewusst verschwiegen wird??

Wenn dort wirklich plötzlich einfache Angler einfach nur  angeln dürften, sollte man den Behördenmitarbeiter für den Oliver-Kahn-Ehrenpreis vorschlagen. Da bräuchte man wohl schon ne Portion Courage dazu, um so eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2019)

@Christian.Siegler : Auf deutsch- Du hast keine Argumente und kannst es nicht begründen...Verstanden! Denn ich habe Dich leidiglich nach einer Begründung gefragt. Nichts in den Mund gelegt oder haltlos unterstellt. Ein "?" steht am Ende eines Satzes für eine Frage....

*Offtopic:* Dein Diskussionsstil finde ich übrigens bedenklich! Finde Dich auch ziemlich dünnhäutig in Bezug auf Kritik am DAFV. Bist Du für die Verträge zwischen dem DAFV und dem Verlag verantwortlich? Ist nur eine Frage, keine Unterstellung oder "gar etwas in den Mund legen".

Übrigens nicht das erste Mal, dass Du mich nach einer Kritik am DAFV hier im AB so angehst- und das kotzt mich an!! Wenn Du ein Problem mit meiner Nachfrage hast, dann begründe das bitte sachlich! Wenn Du hier Aussagen tätigst, wird wohl eine Nachfrage erlaubt sein, oder? Das nennt man Diskussion. Und im Bereich Journalismus oder in Diskussionen sind grundsätzlich auch kritische Fragen zugelassen und Tagesgeschäft. Wenn das hier ein DAFV Propaganda Thread sein soll, deaktiviere die Antwortfunktion. Wie kann man sich an etwas erfreuen, was inhaltsloser nicht sein kann? Freust Du Dich auch über Spammails, die im Betreff "SIe sind heute der glückliche Gewinner eines AUDI A6" haben? Kann man glauben und auf die Post mit dem Schlüssel warten, aber ich denke das sind dann eher leere Zeilen, die nichts wert sind. So ähnlich ist aktuell die PM zu sehen, nämlich als Spam. Wobei manche Spammails interessanter erscheinen und zumindest bei mir mehr Freude auslösen!

Und wenn man mich hier jetzt wegen dieser Kritik sperrt oder meinen Account löscht, dann ist das so. Bin ich als DAFV Kritiker von anderen Seiten gewohnt....

*Zurück zum Thema. *

Ich frage mich wie eine Vereinbarung zur Fischerei rechtlich in den § 36 NAGBNatSchG passt. Da muss man verdammt kreativ sein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die richtigen Naturschutzverbände nur zugucken und diesen Weg mitgehen.

Auch der §3 (4) BNatSchG "Mit der Ausführung landschaftspflegerischer und -gestalterischer Maßnahmen sollen die zuständigen Behörden nach Möglichkeit land- und forstwirtschaftliche Betriebe, Vereinigungen, in denen Gemeinden oder Gemeindeverbände, Landwirte und Vereinigungen, die im Schwerpunkt die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege fördern, gleichberechtigt vertreten sind (Landschaftspflegeverbände), anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigungen oder Träger von Naturparken beauftragen." lässt mich nicht erkennen, wie Angeln hier unterzubringen ist. Ist Angeln jetzt Landschaftspflege oder Gestaltung? Wenn das wirklich so wäre und das Angeln hier untergebracht werden kann, können wir wohl in allen Naturschutzgebieten wieder angeln....

Würde man in der entsprechenden Verordnung den Passus "Angeln verboten" streichen, könnte ich das eher glauben oder wenn man eine Befreiung für das Angeln zulässt. Aus rechtlicher SIcht finde ich zudem sehr bedenklich, dass Angeln verboten war, da man ja davon ausgegangen sein muss, dass die Verträglichkeit mit dem Erhaltungszustand nicht gegeben war bzw. die Annahme vorlag.

Somit stellen sich mir jetzt folgende Fragen:

1. Gibt es jetzt eine Verträglichkeitsprüfung, die belegt, dass Angeln den Erhaltungszustand des Gebietes jetzt nicht gefährdet?
2. War die bisherige Annahme der Störung demnach ein Irrtum und das Angelverbot rechtswidrig und stehen dem Inhaber der Fischereirechte Schadenersatzansprüche zu?

Das NAGBNatSchG orientiert sich am BNatSchG, wie der Name schon sagt. Da frage ich mich echt, wie man da rechtlich die Kurve kriegen will...Seit 2013 kümmere ich mich um so einen Dreck, begonnen hat es mit dem NSG hier oben in Behrensdorf. Aber das Angeln zugelassen wird, weil es dem NSG hilft- das habe ich noch nie gehört und die Argumentation ist neu. Angeln kann nur zugelassen werden, wenn es keine negativen Auswirkungen hat und nicht weil Angler Fischwilderei verhindern. Denn Angeln bleibt Angeln und entweder es ist ein Störfaktor oder nicht..._ 
_
Nein, ich bin nicht erfreut!_ 

In diesem Sinne SERVUS!_


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Vereinigungen, die im Schwerpunkt die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege fördern, .......... anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigungen



Passt doch auf den DAFV wie die Faust aufs Auge oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2019)

Ja klar, aber rechtfertigt nicht die Aufhebung eines Angelverbotes!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2019)

Eine substanzlose Mitteilung.
Dadurch liegt kein Informationsgehalt vor.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auf deutsch- Du hast keine Argumente und kannst es nicht begründen...Verstanden! Denn ich habe Dich leidiglich nach einer Begründung gefragt. Nichts in den Mund gelegt oder haltlos unterstellt. Ein "?" steht am Ende eines Satzes für eine Frage....
> 
> *Offtopic:* Dein Diskussionsstil finde ich übrigens bedenklich! Finde Dich auch ziemlich dünnhäutig in Bezug auf Kritik am DAFV. Bist Du für die Verträge zwischen dem DAFV und dem Verlag verantwortlich? Ist nur eine Frage, keine Unterstellung oder "gar etwas in den Mund legen".



Du bist DAFV-Kritiker und das respektiere ich und fordere Dich auch nicht nach jeder Aussage auf, Dich dafür zu rechtfertigen!
Ich selbst stehe der ganzen Sache neutral gegenüber. Freue mich über Positives, ärgere mich über Negatives und habe auch meine Meinung zu bestimmten Sachen. 
Nur wird diese von Dir eben nicht respektiert und ich muss mich für alles hier rechtfertigen. Und zwar nur vor Dir. Und das geht irgendwie gar nicht, weil Du nicht der Nabel der Angelwelt bist! Aber das scheint eben Deine Art zu sein, wie Du mit Leuten und anderen Meinungen oder Weltbildern umgehst. Okay. Verstanden. 

Deine Fragen an mich sind suggestive Fragen - und das langweilt mich, weil ich es leid bin! Dünnhäutig bin ich nicht in Bezug auf DAFV-Kritik, sondern einzig nur auf Dich. Scher doch nicht immer alles über einen Kamm! Wenn hier einer sich mal positiv, oder gar nur neutral zum DAFV äußert, wird er von Dir ja gleich verurteilt. Das ist Schwarz-Weiß-Denke. Und die ist gefährlich!
Und die Frage 


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bist Du für die Verträge zwischen dem DAFV und dem Verlag verantwortlich?


ist an Lächerlichkeit, Ahnungslosigkeit und erneuter Unterstellung kaum zu überbieten. 
In was für komischen Gedankengängen verlierst Du Dich da? Überleg mal nur eine Sekunde, was Du da auftischst! 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler
> Und wenn man mich hier jetzt wegen dieser Kritik sperrt oder meinen Account löscht, dann ist das so. Bin ich als DAFV Kritiker von anderen Seiten gewohnt....


Das Du an anderer Stelle gesperrt wirst, liegt m.M.n. nicht an Deiner Kritik am DAFV, sondern an Deiner Art und Weise zu Kommunizieren. Gibt ein passendes Sprichwort dazu: "So wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt's auch wieder raus!"

Und jetzt denk mal drüber nach, warum Du hier mit mir diskutierst! Weil ich eine PM des DAFV neutral veröffentlicht habe und anschließend Eure Fragen an den Pressesprecher gestellt habe. Merkste was? Bringt nix!
Und bevor das Gekeile zwischen uns beiden hier noch weiter öffetntlich ausufert, schlage ich vor, dass wir das hier beenden. Du kannst gerne noch etwas dazu sagen, falls notwendig. Ich werde mich aber hier nicht weiter mit Dir über meine oder Deine Meinung zu bestimmten Themen auslassen... Dies können wir gerne weiter per PN ausführen, falls der Bedarf dazu wirklich so groß ist! Danke!


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Januar 2019)

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07...fischzustandsbericht-2018_lfl-information.pdf


----------



## UMueller (17. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was soll diese Geheimniskrämerei?
> Warum soll das als Erfolg gefeiert werden, obwohl uns alle wichtigen Infos vorenthalten werden?
> 
> *Irgendwas stinkt da bis zum Himmel, da ist etwas oberfaul*



Möglich das Verbandler erst Probeangeln. Später dürfen dann auch andere.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Januar 2019)

Machen wir es konkret, also AV Nds:

https://av-nds.de/angelverbote.html

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=anglerverband niedersachsen e.v.&epa=SEARCH_BOX

Der AV Nds ist in der Thematik seit langem hoch kompetent unterwegs, und zwar an der Stelle, auf die es ankommt. Das Ergebnis findet man in der zweiten Quelle, dh der Facebook Mitteilung vom heutigen Tage.
Dass der AV Nds nicht dem DAfV angeschlossen ist, ist ja hinreichend bekannt. Unabhängig mal davon interessiert es mich eher weniger, was welcher Verband richtig oder falsch, für oder gegen die Angler macht oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass man etwas bewegt und nicht darum, dass man sich ausschließlich an Verbandsstrukturen abarbeitet, erst recht dann nicht, wenn es eher um Personen, als um die Sache geht.
Im Übrigen: Professionelle Veröffentlichungen bedürfen keiner Nachfrage, sie sind selbst erklärend. Wieder einmal - letzte Bemerkung - zeigt sich, dass es auf Verbandsebene kompetente und im Interesse der Angler agierende Akteure gibt. Ein Blick nach Hannover genügt...


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2019)

Das liest sich dann aber so, dass das jahrzehntelange Verbot vermutlich deshalb gekippt wurde, weil der AV Nds dafür gearbeitet hat, dass die Behörden jetzt ne hinreichende Begründung für solche Verbote liefern müssen.

In der Pressemitteilung beansprucht aber der DAFV bzw. Weser-Ems den Erfolg für sich.

Was soll man da nun glauben?


----------



## smithie (17. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ja ,es wäre ein Präzedenzfall.
> Nur bezweifel ich sehr stark, dass unsere Verbände da auch nur einen Tropfen Saft rausziehen können.
> Dazu sind sie einfach nicht in der Lage, oder gar nicht willens


Dazu muss es erstmal einer sein.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Verein kann quasi nicht aus dem LV austreten, weil dieser den Monopol-Zugang zum NRW-Kanalnetz hier vor der Haustür hat und sehr viele Vereins-Mitglieder aus dem Verein austreten würden, wenn sie diesen Zugang verlieren.
> (_"Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht"_; dieser ur-alte Spruch gilt natürlich noch immer)


In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich gerne mal wieder auf die staatlichen Vorkaufsrechte für jedes oberirdische Gewässer.
Bei uns in der Region wird das durchgängig bei jedem Verkauf zumindest versucht.
Und wer wird wohl die staatlich gekauften Gewässer verwalten (sofern sie überhaupt noch zugänglich/befischbar sind)?
Genau, der anerkannte Naturschutzverband der Angler!


Zum generellen Thema:
solange nicht bekannt ist, um was es eigentlich geht, wie es zustande gekommen ist, welche Bedingungen oder Einschränkungen dran hängen, etc. pp. geht es mir wie Lars:
ich kann noch nichts wirklich Positives erkennen - und den Präzedenzfall sehe ich auch noch nicht.

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, schau mer mal.

Eine 2. PM ist ja bereits angekündigt.
Da werden mit Sicherheit ALLE Fragen beantwortet...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Dazu muss es erstmal einer sein.
> 
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich gerne mal wieder auf die staatlichen Vorkaufsrechte für jedes oberirdische Gewässer.
> ...



Zum staatlichen Vorkaufsrecht...

In NRW gibt es min. einen LFV welcher ziemlich eng mit dem NRW Umweltministerium zusammenarbeit.
Betrifft auch das Thema Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe, Bezahlung diverser Akademiker etc..   

Und wie dieser LFV mit Kritikern umgeht sieht man ganz gut am LWAF. Entzug der Gewässerkarte.


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

danke lg


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

edit.........habe falsch gelsen....


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bist Du für die Verträge zwischen dem DAFV und dem Verlag verantwortlich?



Es gibt keine Verträge zwischen dem DAFV und dem Verlag. Die Zusammenarbeit ist Ende 2018 ausgelaufen ;-)


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das liest sich dann aber so, dass das jahrzehntelange Verbot vermutlich deshalb gekippt wurde, weil der AV Nds dafür gearbeitet hat, dass die Behörden jetzt ne hinreichende Begründung für solche Verbote liefern müssen.
> 
> In der Pressemitteilung beansprucht aber der DAFV bzw. Weser-Ems den Erfolg für sich.
> 
> Was soll man da nun glauben?



Das ist keine Frage des Glaubens. Der AV Nds hat an dem konkret benannten Projekt erfolgreich und im Interesse der Angler mitgearbeitet. Bleibt nur im Interesse des DAfV zu hoffen, dass sich die jeder Konkretheit entbehrende Veröffentlichung des Bundesverbandes nicht genau auf dieses Projekt bezieht. Ich würde das mal näher recherchieren!! Sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken oder aber eine Beteiligung im Wege der Ahnenforschung (über den im DAfV befindlichen W-E Landesverband), der möglicherweise ebenfalls am Verfahren beteiligt war, zu konstruieren, wäre nicht wirklich ein guter Befund...


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

.............................


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn man die Veröffentlichung auf der Facebookseite des AVN liest........Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Januar 2019)

Mal sehen, vielleicht sind es ja ganz unterschiedliche Sachverhalte. Allerdings spricht die Faktenlosigkeit der PM für einen gewissen Verdacht.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2019)

.........und die zeitliche Nähe, der zwar rudimentäre aber doch in Grundzügen inhaltlich gleichende Sachverhalt, die auferlegte Faktenlosigkeit...etc erhärten den Verdacht!


----------



## smithie (23. Januar 2019)

Gibt's da eigentlich was Neues? Auf der DAFV Homepage finde ich nix.


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Januar 2019)

Mir ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Na, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten hierzu? Finde keine weiterführenden Infos. Scheint also dann jetzt ein "Hotspot für Eingeweihte" zu sein. So haben dann wenige mehr Fisch, ist doch Luxus...


----------



## MS aus G (16. Februar 2019)

Naja, die Tage kommen und kommen und kommen und....!!! Das ist doch "Leuteverdummung"!!! Wo bleibt denn nun diese 2. PM???


----------



## saza (17. Februar 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja, die Tage kommen und kommen und kommen und....!!! Das ist doch "Leuteverdummung"!!! Wo bleibt denn nun diese 2. PM???


War doch irgendwo zu lesen, dass „Weser Ems“ die Nennung des Gebietes nicht möchte. 
Wird folglich auch keine zweite Meldung dazu geben.


----------



## MS aus G (17. Februar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mit Herr Lindner telefoniert und die hier aufkommenden Fragen gestellt.
> 
> Zusammengefasst hier seine am Telefon übermittelten Antworten:
> 
> ...




Das liest sich für mich aber anders!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Das liest sich für mich aber anders!!!



Quatsch...


----------

